
Ask HN: Developer Dashboard: Is there a central dashboard for developers? - ksashikumar
In my daily work, I use many tools to get my work done. Some of them are Gitlab, Sentry, Newrelic, Kibana, Slack, Jira, Confluence. The amount of time I spend in switching between these tools to get information decreases my productivity. Is there a tool&#x2F;product targetting the developers to create a dashboard of contents that I want from the tools?
======
ianceicys
Look into hygieia -
[http://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/screenshots.html](http://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/screenshots.html)

